# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  किसकी खोपड़ी पर गिरेगा चीनी अंतरिक्षयान?

## superidiotonline

चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान द तियांगोंग-1 धरती के काफी नजदीक पहुँच चुका है और यह ३० मार्च से १ अप्रैल के बीच कभी भी धरती पर गिर सकता है और *'किसकी खोपड़ी पर गिरेगा चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान?'* की ताज़ा जानकारी लेने से पहले आइए पढ़ते हैं पूरी खबर-

----------


## superidiotonline

*धरती के करीब पहुंचा अंतरिक्ष से गिर रहा चीनी स्पेस स्टेशन, दिल्ली सहित इन शहरों पर बड़ा खतरा*


चाइना के बंद पड़े स्पेस स्टेशन का मलबा जल्द ही धरती पर गिर सकता है। यह बात उन वैज्ञानिकों ने कही है जो इस स्पेस स्टेशन की निगरानी कर रहे हैं। द तियांगोंग-1 चीन के स्पेस प्रोग्राम का हिस्सा था।

----------


## superidiotonline

यूरोपियन स्पेस एजेंसी (ESA) का अनुमान है कि यह 30 मार्च से 2 अप्रैल के बीच धरती पर गिर सकता है। हालांकि यह कहां गिरेगा? इस बारे में अभी तक पूरा अनुमान नहीं लगाया जा सका है। कुछ अनुमानों के मुताबिक स्पेन, तुर्की, इंडिया, इटली और यूएस का कुछ पार्ट रिस्की जोन में है।

----------


## superidiotonline

धीरे-धीरे पृथ्वी के करीब आ रहा है :


चीन यह स्पष्ट कर चुका है कि वे इस कंट्रोल करने में सक्षम नहीं है। दो साल पहले ही चीन का तियांयोंग-1 से संपर्क टूट चुका है। यूरोपियन स्पेस एजेंसी के मुताबिक पृथ्वी पर इसका मलबा भूमध्य रेखा पर 43 डिग्री उत्तर से 43 डिग्री दक्षिण के बीच गिर सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

स्टेशन का मलबा धीरे-धीरे पृथ्वी के करीब आ रहा है। एक्सपर्ट्स का कहना है कि जैसे ही यह पृथ्वी के 100 किलोमीटर के नजदीक आएगा, यह गर्म होने लगेगा। अगर यह आबादी वाले इलाके में रात के समय जल कर गिरा तो इसे देखा भी जा सकेगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

चीन ने 2011 में भेजा था :


इंडिया में भी इसके गिरने से मना नहीं किया जा सकता। चीन ने 2011 में द तियांयोंग-1 स्पेस में भेजा था। इसके बाद 2012 में चीन की पहली महिला यात्री लियू यांग अंतरिक्ष गईं। इसने तय समय के दो साल बाद मार्च 2016 में काम करना बंद कर दिया। चीन 2022 तक इसका तीसरा संस्करण अंतरिक्ष में भेजने की तैयारी में है। इसमें वैज्ञानिक रह भी सकेंगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

काफी हिस्सा जलकर राख हो जाएगा :


ऐसा माना जा रहा है कि पृथ्वी के वातावरण में प्रवेश करते ही इसका काफी सारा हिस्सा जलकर राख हो जाएगा लेकिन जो हिस्सा बचेगा इसका खतरा 38 शहरों पर मंडरा रहा है। बार्सिलोना (स्पेन), बीजिंग (चाइना), दिल्ली (भारत) न्यूयॉर्क (यूएसए), रोम (इटली) न्यूजीलैंड, रसिया, अर्जेंटीना या फ्रांस आदि देशों में से किसी शहर में गिर सकता है। इसका साइज एक स्कूल बस के बराबर बताया जा रहा है। कुछ वैज्ञानिक ये भी दावा कर रहे हैं कि पृथ्वी पर पहुंचने से पहले ही यह पूरी तरह से जलकर खाक हो जाएगा और इसका नुकसान किसी भी शहर पर नहीं पड़ेगा।
------------
साभार: लाइव इंडिया

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो आज तक अन्तरिक्षयानों के गिरने से किसी के हताहत होने की कोई खबर नहीं है, किन्तु फिर भी वैज्ञानिक इसे थोड़ा खतरे वाला अन्तरिक्षयान मान रहे हैं। खबरों के अनुसार अन्तरिक्षयान कहाँ पर गिरेगा- इस बात की सटीक जानकारी देना नामुमकिन है, फिर भी यह अन्तरिक्षयान धरती के किस हिस्से से गुजर रहा है, इस बात की जानकारी दी जा सकती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

हम आपको बता दें कि तियांगोंग-1 अन्तरिक्षयान की रफ्तार २८ हजार किमी०/घंटा से ऊपर है। आइए, अब देखते हैं- इस समय कहाँ है तियांगोंग-1 अन्तरिक्षयान?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर चित्र में आप देख सकते हैं कि तियांगोंग-1 अन्तरिक्षयान अफ्रीका, हिन्दमहासागर और आस्ट्रेलिया के ऊपर से उड़ता हुआ इस समय अमेरिका की ओर बढ़ रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

आखिर चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 धरती के किस भाग पर गिरेगा? इस बात को जानिए नीचे दिए चित्र को देखकर। नक्शे में हरे रंग से दर्शाए किसी भी भूभाग पर चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 के गिरने की सम्भावना जताई जा रही है!

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 किस दिशा की ओर से आकर गिरेगा? इस बात को जानिए नीचे दिए चित्र को देखकर। नक्शे को देखने से स्पष्ट है कि भारत में चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 लगभग उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा की ओर से आकर गिरने की सम्भावना है!

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे अभी काफी समय है। वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 आगामी १ अप्रैल, २०१८ को भारतीय समयानुसार (IST) रात लगभग ९ बजे के आसपास पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करेगा और इसी के साथ यह जलना शुरू कर देगा। पृथ्वी के किस भाग के ऊपर यह अंतरिक्ष यान वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करेगा? इस बात का पूर्वानुमान लगाना वैज्ञानिकों के लिए सम्भव नहीं है।


आइए, एक बार फिर जानते हैं- इस समय कहाँ पर है चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## MahaThug

सभी मित्रों से निवेदन है की बिना छत्री के १ अप्रिल को बाहर न जाएं।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त चित्र में आप देख सकते हैं कि इस समय तियांगोंग — 1 भारत के ऊपर से गुजरने वाला है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त चित्र में आप देख सकते हैं कि इस समय तियांगोंग — 1 भारत के ऊपर से गुजरने के बाद काफी आगे बढ़ चुका है और इस समय समुद्र की ओर बढ़ रहा है। इस प्रकार ​तियांयोंग— 1 एक दिन में कई बार धरती का चक्कर लगाता है। कल आपने देखा कि देर रात तक ​तियांयोंग— 1 भारत के नीचे से हिन्द महासागर से होकर गुजर रहा था और रात भर में इसका रास्ता बदल गया तथा यह अब भारत के ऊपर से होकर गुजरने लगा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

तियांगोंग—1 की रफ्तार है लगभग 8 किलोमीटर प्रति सेकेण्ड। मतलब यह कि यह पलक झपकते ही 8 किलोमीटर की यात्रा कर लेता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 के पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के पूर्वानुमानित समय में परिवर्तन हुआ है और अब यह लगभग १ घंटा पहले ही पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश कर जाएगा। वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 अब १ अप्रैल, २०१८ को भारतीय समयानुसार (IST) रात लगभग ८ बजकर २० मिनट के आसपास पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर चित्र में आप देख सकते हैं कि चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 अभी-अभी भारत के कर्नाटक और तमिलनाडु के ऊपर से निकला है और अब यह आस्ट्रेलिया के ऊपर से गुजरने वाला है। ऊपर चित्र में जिन स्थानों पर काली छाया सी दिखाई दे रही है उन स्थानों पर अभी रात है।

----------


## superidiotonline

चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 कल अर्थात् १ अप्रैल, २०१८ को पृथ्वी के किस स्थान के ऊपर वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करेगा, इस बात का भी पूर्वानुमान आ चुका है। देखिए नीचे का चित्र-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## prem_sagar

बाबा जी ,, जनकल्याण को दृष्टिगत रखते हुवे अंतरिक्ष यान को आप अपनी  खतरनाक खोपड़ी पर ही क्यों नहीं गिरवा लेते है !

----------


## prem_sagar

बहुत अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण करने के लिए बाबा जी को सप्रेम रेपो !

----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* भारतीय समयानुसार आज शाम ७:४० बजे वैज्ञानिकों ने एक नया अपडेट जारी करके चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 के पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के पूर्वानुमानित समय में परिवर्तन किया है। चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 अब २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह भारतीय समयानुसार (IST) ५ बजकर २० मिनट के आसपास पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

नए परिवर्तित समय के अनुसार चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 दिनांक २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह पृथ्वी के किस स्थान के ऊपर वायुमंडल में प्रवेश होने के बाद ध्वस्त होगा, इस बात का भी पूर्वानुमान आ चुका है। देखिए नीचे का चित्र-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, एक बार फिर जानते हैं- इस समय कहाँ पर है चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर चित्र में आप देख सकते हैं कि चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 दक्षिण भारत के नीचे हिन्दमहासागर के ऊपर से गुजरता हुआ इस समय आस्ट्रेलिया के ऊपर से गुजर रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

सन्दर्भवश नक्शे से सम्बन्धित कुछ जानकारी यहाँ पर हम आपको देते चलें। नक्शे में दर्शाई हुई लाल रंग के बिन्दुओं से बनी रेखा चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 के गुजरने का वर्तमान रूट है और नीले रंग के बिन्दुओं से बनी रेखा अगले ९० मिनट के बाद चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 के गुजरने का सम्भावित रूट है। कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 इस समय जिस स्थान पर है उसी स्थान पर अगले लगभग ९० मिनट के बाद धरती का चक्कर काटता हुआ फिर से आ जाएगा, किन्तु अगला रूट थोड़ा परिवर्तित होगा जिसे नीले रंग के बिन्दुओं से बनी रेखा से दर्शाया गया है। यहाँ पर यह भी बता दें कि चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 एक बिन्दु से दूसरे बिन्दु की दूरी लगभग १ मिनट में तय करता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*27 हजार Km/घंटे की रफ्तार से चक्कर काट रहा चीनी अंतरिक्ष केंद्र,कभी भी गिर सकता है भारत के ऊपर*


इस अंतरिक्ष केंद्र पर निगरानी रख रही यूरोपियन स्पेस एजेंसी के मुताबिक यह धरती के वायुमंडल में 30 मार्च से 2 अप्रैल के बीच आ सकता है।चीनी स्पेस सुपरपॉवर का प्रतीक अंतरिक्ष में अपनी ताकत दिखाते हुए चीन ने सितंबर 2011 में इसे जब लांच किया तो इसे 'स्वर्ग में राजमहल' कहा। यह चीन का पहला अंतरिक्ष केंद्र था।


लांचिंग मानवरहित हुई, लेकिन डिजायनिंग इस प्रकार हुई थी कि अन्य यान इससे जुड़ सकें और शोध किया जा सके। 2012 में चीन की पहली महिला अंतरिक्षयात्री लियू यांग इस अंतरिक्ष केंद्र में जाकर प्रयोग किया। 2013 में चीन की दूसरी महिला अंतरिक्ष यात्री वांग यापिंग भी यहां पहुंची।


अंतरिक्ष विशेषज्ञों की मानें तो इस अंतरिक्ष केंद्र से इंसान को न के बराबर खतरा है। उनके अनुसार अंतरिक्ष कचरे के धरती पर गिरने के एक लाख करोड़ मामलों में कोई एक इंसान को खतरा पहुंच सकता है। इससे अधिक तो बिजली गिरने के 14 लाख मामलों में किसी एक व्यक्ति के हताहत होने की आशंका होती है। करीब 70 फीसद धरती पर पानी है। शेष बचे हिस्से में से ज्यादातर निर्जन हैं या बहुत विरल आबादी है। 1997 में डेल्टा रॉकेट का हिस्सा एक महिला के कंधे पर गिरा था, लेकिन वह घायल नहीं हुई थी। किसी इंसान पर अंतरिक्ष कचरा गिरने का यह पहला मामला है।


इस अंतरिक्ष केंद्र से अगर कोई नुकसान होता है तो उसकी भरपाई चीन को करनी होगी। 1972 की 'इंटरनेशनल लाइबिलिटी फॉर डैमेज काज्ड बाय स्पेस ऑब्जेक्ट' संधि के अनुसार इसके लिए लांचिंग देश जिम्मेदार होता है। अभी तक एक ही बार इस संधि का इस्तेमाल किया गया है। 1978 में तत्कालीन सोवियत संघ का परमाणु ऊर्जा संचालित कॉस्मॉस 954 सेटेलाइट गिर गया था। इससे कनाडा के ऊपर परमाणु कचरा बिखर गया। कनाडा ने सोवियत संघ को 60 लाख कनाडाई डॉलर का बिल थमा दिया। हालांकि उसे केवल 30 लाख डॉलर ही हासिल हुए।


यह अंतरिक्ष केंद्र 27 हजार किमी प्रति घंटे की रफ्तार से चक्कर काट रहा है। ऐसे में इसके धरती पर गिरने के स्थान का अनुमान लगाना मुश्किल है। सेटेलाइट केवल इसकी कक्षा के अक्षांश का पता लगा सकता है जो 43 डिग्री उत्तर से 43 डिग्री दक्षिण है। इस क्षेत्र में भारत समेत तमाम देश आते हैं।


2001 में 135 टन के रूसी अंतरिक्ष केंद्र मीर को धरती पर गिराना पड़ा। इसे नियंत्रित तरीके से गिराया गया। धरती के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के दौरान इसके अधिकांश हिस्से जल गए शेष को समुद्र में गिरा दिया गया। 74 टन वजनी अमेरिका का पहला अंतरिक्ष केंद्र 1979 में धरती पर अनियंत्रित होकर गिरा। इसके कुछ हिस्से पश्चिमी ऑस्ट्रेलिया के निर्जन इलाकों में गिरे। कोई नुकसान नहीं हुआ लेकिन कचरा गिराने के लिए अमेरिका को 400 डॉलर का हर्जाना चुकाना पड़ा।
-------------
साभार : लाइव न्यूज़

----------


## superidiotonline

> बाबा जी ,, जनकल्याण को दृष्टिगत रखते हुवे अंतरिक्ष यान को आप अपनी  खतरनाक खोपड़ी पर ही क्यों नहीं गिरवा लेते है !


आप तो इस तरह फ़ील कर रहे हैं जैसे हमने आपके सिर पर गिराने की बात कही हो। ज़रूर आपने कल्पनालोक में सपना देखा होगा।


जनहित के आइडिया के लिए धन्यवाद, मगर इसमें भी एक पेंच है- अपनी खोपड़ी से सौ गुना ज़्यादा ख़तरनाक शहर में डेढ़ लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड की खोपड़ी है और अभी-अभी प्राप्त ताज़ा समाचार के मुताबिक अपना सिर बचाकर शहर में डेढ़ लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड लंदन के लिए हवाई जहाज से रवाना हो चुकी है और तियांगोंग गिरने के बाद ही वापस लौटेगी।

----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* अगले लगभग ४० मिनट बाद भारत के बीचों-बीच से गुजरेगा चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1!


चित्र थोड़ी देर में।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* भारतीय समयानुसार आज रात ११:४० बजे वैज्ञानिकों ने एक नया अपडेट जारी करके चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 के पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के पूर्वानुमानित समय को एक बार फिर परिवर्तित किया है। चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 अब २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह भारतीय समयानुसार (IST) १० बजकर १३ मिनट के आसपास पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

नए परिवर्तित समय के अनुसार चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 दिनांक २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह पृथ्वी के किस स्थान के ऊपर वायुमंडल में प्रवेश होने के बाद ध्वस्त होगा, इस बात का भी पूर्वानुमान आ चुका है। देखिए नीचे का चित्र-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर के चित्र में आप स्पष्ट रूप से यह देख सकते हैं कि चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 भारत के ऊपर से गुजरने के बाद आस्ट्रेलिया पार करते ही पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, एक बार फिर देखते हैं- इस समय कहाँ पर है चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर के चित्र में आप स्पष्ट रूप से यह देख सकते हैं कि चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 मुम्बई या उसके आसपास के इलाके से भारत में प्रवेश करके महाराष्ट्र, कर्नाटक, तमिलनाडु और फिर पाँडिचेरी या उसके आसपास के शहरों के ऊपर से गुजरता हुआ श्रीलंका पार करके आगे बढ़ चुका है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* दक्षिण भारत के ऊपर से गुजरता हुआ चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1

----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* भारतीय समयानुसार आज  दोपहर 12:41 बजे वैज्ञानिकों ने एक नया अपडेट जारी करके चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 के पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के पूर्वानुमानित समय को एक बार फिर परिवर्तित किया है। चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 अब २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह भारतीय समयानुसार (IST) 7 बजकर 09 मिनट के आसपास पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

नए परिवर्तित समय के अनुसार चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 दिनांक २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह पृथ्वी के किस स्थान के ऊपर वायुमंडल में प्रवेश होने के बाद ध्वस्त होगा, इस बात का भी पूर्वानुमान आ चुका है। देखिए नीचे का चित्र-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर के चित्र में आप स्पष्ट रूप से यह देख सकते हैं कि चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 अब भारत के स्थान पर चीन के ऊपर से गुजरने के बाद आस्ट्रेलिया के निकट पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, एक बार फिर देखते हैं- इस समय कहाँ पर है चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* भारतीय समयानुसार आज  शाम 7:41 बजे वैज्ञानिकों ने एक नया अपडेट जारी करके चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 के पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के पूर्वानुमानित समय को एक बार फिर परिवर्तित किया है। चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 अब २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह भारतीय समयानुसार (IST) 4 बजकर 35 मिनट के आसपास पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

नए परिवर्तित समय के अनुसार चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 दिनांक २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह पृथ्वी के किस स्थान के ऊपर वायुमंडल में प्रवेश होने के बाद ध्वस्त होगा, इस बात का भी पूर्वानुमान आ चुका है। देखिए नीचे का चित्र-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर के चित्र में आप स्पष्ट रूप से यह देख सकते हैं कि चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 अब आस्ट्रेलिया के स्थान पर दक्षिण अमेरिका के ऊपर से गुजरने के बाद पड़ने वाले समुद्री इलाके में पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा। यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के कितनी देर बाद यह धरती पर गिरेगा? क्योंकि अगर यह १५ मिनट भी हवा में उड़ता रहा तो सीधा अफ्रीका के ऊपर पहुँच जाएगा। वैसे अभी भी इसके इस पूर्वानुमानित समय में परिवर्तन होने की सम्भावना प्रतीत हो रही है।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, एक बार फिर देखते हैं- इस समय कहाँ पर है चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 और इसका रास्ता क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*आज शाम को धरती पर गिरेगा चीन का स्पेस स्टेशन, दिल्ली सहित इन शहरों में मचा सकता है भारी तबाही*


Live India 1 Apr. 2018 04:04


New Delhi : चीन का पहला प्रोटोटाइप स्पेस लैब तियांगोंग-1 सोमवार को धरती पर क्रैश हो सकता है। यूरोपियन स्पेस एजेंसी एयरोस्पेस कॉर्प के मुताबिक, तियांगोंग रविवार और सोमवार की दरमियानी रात को (भारतीय समयानुसार) धरती की कक्षा में आ सकता है।


चीन की स्पेस एजेंसी चाइना नेशनल स्पेस एडमिनिस्ट्रेशन (सीएनएसए) ने मई 2017 में ही एलान कर दिया था कि स्पेस लैब से उनका संपर्क मार्च 2016 के बाद कट गया। वैज्ञानिकों के मुताबिक, इसके गिरने से किसी तरह का नुकसान होने की आशंका नहीं है। हालांकि, ये कहां गिरेगा इसकी भी कोई पुख्ता जानकारी अब तक नहीं आई है।


चीन के स्पेस स्टेशन की कुछ अहम बातें :


1. क्या है चीन का तियांगोंग-1 स्टेशन?


तियांगोंग-1 जिसका अंग्रेजी में हैवेनली प्लेसेज भी बुलाया जाता है चीन का पहला प्रोटोटाइप स्पेस लैब प्रोजेक्ट था। इसे बिना किसी यात्री के सितंबर 2011 में लॉन्च किया गया था। ये लैब पृथ्वी की कक्षा से 350 किलोमीटर ऊपर स्थापित किया गया था। बता दें कि इंटरनेशनल स्पेस स्टेशन पृथ्वी की कक्षा से करीब 400 किलोमीटर ऊपर मौजूद है। करीब 9.4 टन, 34 फुट लंबे और 11 फुट चौड़ी इस लैब के अंदर 530 क्यूबिक फीट की जगह मौजूद है। इसमें एक साथ दो लोगों के रहने की जगह थी। चीन के 2022 तक अंतरिक्ष में एक स्थाई स्पेस स्टेशन भेजने की राह में ये एक सफल मिशन था।




2. स्पेस से क्यों गिर रहा है तियांगोंग?


चीन ने तियांगोंग-1 सिर्फ दो साल की टाइम लिमिट तक काम करने की लिया बनाया था। पहले चीन की योजना थी कि वे स्पेस लैब को पृथ्वी की कत्रा से बाहर कर देंगे, जिससे तियांगोंग अपने आप अंतरिक्ष में खत्म हो जाएगा। हालांकि, मई 2011 से मार्च 2016 तक करीब 5 साल काम करने के बाद ये चीनी स्पेस एजेंसी के नियंत्रण से बाहर हो गया। जिसकी वजह से पृथ्वी के गुरुत्वाकर्षण बल ने इसे पृथ्वी के अंदर खींच लिया।




3. कहां गिर सकता है तियांगोंग?


तियांगोंग-1 कहां गिरेगा इस बारे में स्पेस एजेंसियां अभी ठीक से अंदाजा नहीं लगा पाई हैं। माना जा रहा है कि ये भारत के दिल्ली, पाकिस्तान के कराची ऑस्ट्रेलिया के तसमेनिया से लेकर साउथ अफ्रीका के केपटाउन तक कहीं भी क्रैश हो सकता है। हालांकि, वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि लोगों को इसकी चिंता करे की जरूरत नहीं है, क्योंकि पृथ्वी की कक्षा में पहुंचते ही ये जल कर बिखर जाएगा। आशंका है कि ये किसी महसागर में आग के गोले की तरह गिरता दिखेगा।


पहले भी पृथ्वी पर गिर चुके हैं स्पेस स्टेशन :


तियांगोंग से पहले कई और स्पेस स्टेशन भी अनियंत्रित होकर धरती पर क्रैश हो चुके हैं। सबसे पहला था नासा का 85 टन वजनी स्काईलैब स्पेस स्टेशन, जुलाई 1979 में हिंद महासागर में गिर गया था। इसका कुछ हिस्सा ऑस्ट्रेलिया के एस्पेरैंस शहर में भी गिरा था। शहर में गंदगी फैलाने को लेकर नासा पर 400 डॉलर्स (करीब 26 हजार रूपए) का जुर्माना भी लगाया गया था।
इसके अलावा फरवरी 1991 में सोवियत यूनियन का 22 टन वजनी सैल्युत 7 अपनी कक्षा छोड़कर धरती पर क्रैश हो गया था। हालांकि, स्काईलैब और सैल्युत दोनों के ही अनियंत्रित होते वक्त उनमें कोई सवार नहीं था। 2001 में रूस का 140 टन वजनी स्पेस स्टेशन मीर अपनी कक्षा में अनियंत्रित हो गया था। हालांकि, वैज्ञानिकों ने उसे दोबारा नियंत्रित कर के क्रैश कराया था। 1986 में अंतरिक्ष में भेजा गया मीर दुनिया का पहला स्थाई स्पेस स्टेशन था।
--------------------
साभार: लाइव इंडिया

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, एक बार फिर देखते हैं- इस समय कहाँ पर है चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 और इसका रास्ता क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* भारतीय समयानुसार आज  रात 11:40 बजे वैज्ञानिकों ने एक नया अपडेट जारी करके चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 के पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करने के पूर्वानुमानित समय को एक बार फिर परिवर्तित किया है। चीनी अंतरिक्ष यान तियांगोंग-1 अब २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह भारतीय समयानुसार (IST) 6 बजकर 10 मिनट के आसपास पृथ्वी के वायुमंडल में प्रवेश करके धरती पर गिरकर ध्वस्त हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

नए परिवर्तित समय के अनुसार चीनी अंतरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 दिनांक २ अप्रैल, २०१८ की सुबह पृथ्वी के किस स्थान के ऊपर वायुमंडल में प्रवेश होने के बाद ध्वस्त होगा, इस बात का भी पूर्वानुमान आ चुका है। देखिए नीचे का चित्र-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, एक बार फिर देखते हैं- इस समय कहाँ पर है चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 और इसका रास्ता क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर चित्र में आप स्पष्ट रूप से देख सकते हैं कि कुछ समय बाद चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग-1 भारत के बीच से गुजरने वाला है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*अभी-अभी:* चीनी अन्तरिक्षयान तियांगोंग - 1 भारतीय समयानुसार लगभग 5 बजकर 46 मिनट पर दक्षिण अमेरिका से पूर्व पड़ने वाले समुद्री इलाके में पृथ्वी के वायुमण्डल में प्रवेश करने के बाद आग के गोले में तब्दील हो चुका है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------

